# Miniature Miniature Donkey Clipart/Graphics



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 15, 2006)

I am in need of some miniature donkey clipart. I like the one Aspirin Acres used, the little donkey kicking, we need this for decals and hats and what not. Anyone have some clip art I can use that isnt copyright protected?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 15, 2006)

Wish I could help..though I do know they are out there but you have to pay.


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 16, 2006)

the one we found to do our hats with was in clickart, which is kind of old, but I liked the graphic, lets see if I can find click art on my filesharing....ssshhhh dont tell


----------



## jdomep (Sep 16, 2006)

I do embroidery and have som fun stock designs that can be used - my favorite is this one with a heart around a donkeys head - Can't fin a picture of it right now but will keep looking


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok thanks everyone


----------

